# Need help choosing between two rescue puppies



## Nutters (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,

We are (soon-to-be) first-time GSD owners. I love this site; I've been exploring it over the past few days as we have been trying to prepare for our newest addition. 

We have decided to adopt a puppy from our local shelter, where they have two litters of GSD (mix?) puppies, one litter about 3 months and the only dog from the other litter is closer to 4 months. There are two dogs that we are trying to decide between, a boy and a girl. I know it is difficult for you to provide any advice without having even laid eyes on them, but I would appreciate any insight that any of you could offer to help us in our selection. 

Before we had even visited the shelter, we had (thought we) decided on a boy, simply because we have other small dogs in our house, predominantly whom are female. We were worried about SSA, even with the new dogs and our dogs being fixed, since it seems our females tend to quarrel the most. I had also read (maybe here?) that females are sometimes harder to train and can be stubborn while the boys tend to be more eager to please.

However, when I visited the shelter last week, I really was drawn to a sweet little girl. She was in a cage with three others and while they were all barking and trying to get my attention, she just calmly sat and stared right into my eyes. I was really taken with her. She didn't look as much like a GSD; her head was a bit rounded and she had a shorter nose. She was also considerably smaller. She would come right to me when I'd hold out my hand to her. When I held her, she clutched her little paws around my arm like a bear cub and licked my face. She is also the "runt" of the litter, which, according to the shelter, often end up being the biggest (! - any truth to that in your experience?) My husband was also reluctant for her because he thought she may have been shy or nervous, which he read was a poor quality in a GSD puppy. I think that she is just calm, mature and taking it all in.

So, we went back when my husband could accompany me, and while he did like the little girl too (who wouldn't? she was a doll), he thought the boy was better suited to what we were looking for. He was a big playful goofball who wouldn't stop chewing on me (my coat, pulling at my jeans, chewing my shoes with my feet in them lol) at the first visit, but he was adorable and looked more like a GSD. He was very distractable but we could sometimes get his attention and get him to come when called. He seemed more like a puppy should be, i.e, playful, curious, but he also never really made eye contact with me and would squirm away if I held him for any length of time. He is also considerably bigger, but he's a bit (~1 mo) older too. 

My questions are, is there any truth to the gender differences of GSD (i.e., females being more protective of people, more nurturing of other animals, smarter, more independent) or is it too individual to generalize? Should I be worried about SSA with the little girl in our houseful of (much smaller) females? What should I be looking for as criteria in choosing between these two puppies, both of whom I love (I wish we could take both)? I'm having such a rough time deciding, and luckily, we have until tomorrow to make up our minds.

Thank you in advance for any advice and opinions you can offer us!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you already have female dogs, get the male. Really.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the female sounds easier to live with -- more focused and attracted to you . go back and interact with her again away from the littermates . put her on the floor and see if she follows you . call to her and see if she comes, see how she plays - bring a knotted sport sock or something soft for her to pick up . if she brings it to you - bonus.

do the same with the male . he may be distracted , not interested in you beyond you being a prey item (pant legs) .

in your household the male may choose to be with the other dogs more - be their companion rather than yours 

the bear clutch and licking was a little bit of insecurity.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd get the male too for a number of reasons. 

You already have females in the house, adding another one could be trouble.

I like the goofy, outgoing, playful personality of the male. To me it shows more confidence than the quiet one that just sits there and watches. The female may be the dog that grows up to be comfortable in her own home, with her own pack and very bonded to her people, but unsure and fearful whenever you go somewhere or introduce changes into your household. (Just a possibility, can't really know for sure). 

If you take the male, start focus exercises as soon as you take him home to teach him to look at you and to you for everything. Looking into your eyes will then become second nature to him.

So again, my choice would be the male.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You already have multiple females that "quarrel". There is NO WAY I would add another female to that. IMO, you is just begging for trouble. And unfortunately you are likely not to see that trouble until the new one is 2+ years old.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't need to read beyond the "females quarrel" issue. MALE.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

The male would be best.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the males personality better, he sounds more like a puppy than the female. That to me is important, if a pup doesn't act like a pup, something is off.

Also getting a male is better since you have a house full of females already.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I would want to get the females in hand and behaving before adding another dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I've had both male & female dogs - dogs that appraised a situation & dogs that jumped right in. I am no help for you at all.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just remember that the quiet, more laid back, watching "runt" puppy could have something physically wrong with her making her small and quiet. That you wouldn't know until a vet visit.
Since you have females, don't bring another into the house. Get the male, sounds like a better fit.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> My husband was also reluctant for her because he thought she may have been shy or nervous, which he read was a poor quality in a GSD puppy. I think that she is just calm, mature and taking it all in.


My vote is that hubby is right on this one (as is Castlemaid). Our pup is weak nerved and it has taken a lot of work to get her comfortable with new situations and people. Those behaviors that would be cute and endearing in a human child are not necessarily what you want in a dog. Get the boy.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I did say go back and re test the pups - take them out to and see how they follow . The ruff male may run around with zero interest in the person -- the female may be more biddable . Of course the current females have to have better management and have their conflict fixed -- obedience will help .
A wild male may fit in but it will become a zoo . 

One important consideration is that these are two litters , that are of unknown background -- they may have some gsd or they may have none . No one knows what the "other half" is if there is gsd. This will affect size , and it will affect what to expect as far as temperament .
The male be part terrier -- the female may be part pug cross for all we know.

so far the template used is a gsd , but you can't expect the dog to match those expectations when there may be little or non in the make up 

got pictures 

Carmen


----------



## Nutters (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice and information -- it was incredbly helpful!

Here are the pictures:
Boy

















Girl

















As you can see, the boy is about twice as big as the girl! 



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I would want to get the females in hand and behaving before adding another dog.


They are in hand and behaving. Perhaps "quarrel" was a bad choice of wording. The girls get in little tiffs (growling at each other and nipping back and forth) now and again about treats and toys but they coexist peacefully 99.9% of the time. We have really good, loving dogs, and I didn't intend to lead you otherwise. I only meant that, relatively speaking, our two boys are much more laid-back and unflappable about life. Sorry for the misunderstanding!

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

do your already have 2 females and 2 males ?

I was under the impression that your were looking at two dogs that were different ages , 
"We have decided to adopt a puppy from our local shelter, where they have two litters of GSD (mix?) puppies, one litter about 3 months and the only dog from the other litter is closer to 4 months."

the dogs you showed in the picture look like litter mates.


----------



## Nutters (Jan 2, 2012)

carmspack said:


> do your already have 2 females and 2 males ?
> 
> I was under the impression that your were looking at two dogs that were different ages ,
> "We have decided to adopt a puppy from our local shelter, where they have two litters of GSD (mix?) puppies, one litter about 3 months and the only dog from the other litter is closer to 4 months."
> ...


Yes, we already have four little dogs (Yorkie mixes). 

According to the shelter, they are from two different litters. The boy is supposedly to a month older (4 mo) than the litter that the girl is from (3 mo) ...I agree that they do look very similar though.

Any ideas from their pictures what they might be mixed with? Just curious...


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I was similarly torn between two pups when we got ours 2 years ago. We both loved a quiet, cuddly male because he immediately bonded to me particularly, and he reminded my fiancé of his last GSD who was also a submissive runt (and ended up being so loyal and eager to please). But the breeder warned that this shy pup wouldn't make a good trainable dog. So we went with the average female pup. I absolutely LOVE her now, but there is something about her that just doesn't feel like how we bonded to our last dog. It's sort of like she exists more to please herself than to please us. We still mention that little boy pup and wonder if he would have been the dog we really wanted. (BTW, we heard he's doing really well, with no issues to speak of.)

So the moral of my story is to go with your heart. You'll bond with any dog, but if you already feel something with one, it can only grow stronger.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

You said you lead an active lifestyle. I would pick the male b/c you said he was pretty active.

He looks active in that picture you posted.....haha, it's blurry like he moved his body when you snapped the picture. LOL
But...I love the female also. My female is very laid back and sweet natured. She was alot like the female pup you described.

Regardless, they are both very cute.


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

I would say have the boy, he looks as if he could be a husky mix. Really looks a better size for the age, so could have been fed better. Girls are lovely but are inclined to argue. i have two males myself but have had girls before. Hope you have chosen the male by now. We can have more photos anyway, cos we all like photos. Julie Ps To me the little female looks as if she might be a terrier mix, so would be smaller anyway.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I personally like the sounds of the boy much better. Shy puppies make me nervous about what they will be when they're adults.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with Carmen. Carefully assess both pups before deciding. There don't seem to be any solid reasons for labeling the female 'shy'. My guy is outgoing, opinionated & usually moving. When he was a pup my daughter's friends were impressed with what a 'chill dude' he was. Of course they were comparing him to my daughter's rather weak nerved spazzin bitch. Even as a babe he was calmer, more focused & had better self restraint than her young adult bitch.

IF there's any real possibility of SSA then definitely opt for a male. Not all GS are SSA & it does seem to follow lines. Unfortunately, with a rescue, you don't have that sort of info available.

There's no predicting a 'runts' size, particularly from unknown parentage. My daughter's female muttchkin was the runt. She's remained diminutive but she's sound, athletic, loving & healthy.


----------

